# Rack Attack - Garage Sale's



## rackattack.com (Apr 4, 2013)

Colorado Rack Attack's are having our first Garage Sale. We have tons of
Used, open-box, return items that we will be offering at prices too low to
advertise. Trunk, Hitch, Roof top. You name it, we probably have it.

Kayak, Bike, Ski, Cargo Racks

We will have low - no-haggle pricing on all the products we are selling and
will be opening our doors early for a 8am to 11am Garage sale. Be ready to
save big $ on all the Yakima and Thule product you love so well.

Garage Sale - Saturday July 27th
Rack Attack - Denver
4975 Leetsdale Dr
Denver, CO 80246

Garage Sale - Saturday August 3rd
Rack Attack - Golden
15600 W Colfax Ave
Golden, CO 80401

This is a in-store only sale - We cannot ship any of these products.


----------

